# Little Head/Big Body



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We were discussing in the puppy forum how strangely our puppies sometime develop.

I was sharing that Delilah is almost 8 months old. She is very long legged, long torso'd, but her feet and her head are very small in comparison.

I was asked to share a picture. So I'm sharing, but I'm doing it here in hopes that more people can tell me if you think her head looks little and if you experienced this with your pup and they eventually grew into all their parts. :uhoh:

We love her regardless, but it does sort of concern me.

Here she is!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Maggie at a year old.....She never had a big head....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

is that my Layla?...she is finally growing into her body-but very slowly!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey was the complete opposite. Big head/little body. He looked like a bobblehead for months!! :doh:


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Okay, but....did they eventually even out or should I just accept the fact that Delilah is going to have a little head?

Samson has a blocky head and having raised block headed labs for years before getting a Golden, I guess it's more what I'm used to.


----------



## cobrak (Feb 15, 2008)

This is happening with Pansy now. I think part of it is that her adult mane has not grown in yet. As the mane grows in she looks more proportional.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Sasha has a small head, too!
I'm beginning to wonder if her "ample" rear end (in comparison to her head size) is because of her being a girl. She is short legged and thick bodied (but not fat) but the small head has me stumped. Jack, on the other hand has a "bear head"....it"s huge!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She is beautiful, regardless!!! Once she has her long coat, you won''t see anything but a beautiful girl My nieces lab is all head. He's five years old now. My Sam, a Golden, had a very long, tall body and a smaller feminine head. He was gorgeous. I think your girl is perfect!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Sophie had a smallish head with enormous ears at the end of a long, long neck and huge shoulders with a big butt, shorter legs with a longish body... basically she was all whacked out proportion-wise. Today at a year her head has grown into her body and her neck only gets long when she stretches it up high to see something... her shoulders are still large for a female but her big butt makes everything match. However her body length still appear longer than the 12:11 ratio but her movement is fantastic unlike our Sidney who occasionally will crab though his body proportions look more 'normal'. In the end... we think she is just beautiful. Maybe its because we see her every day and she is such a sweetheart... don't know but in the end I guess it really doesn't matter.

I think most Goldens go through an ugly duckling phase before the swan appears... so give it another year before you can see the final adult doggie taking shape, everything else is just morphing.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

She is beautiful, Nora!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

She's beautiful. I see nothing wrong with a long-legged blond. ;-) Ouch. That was my wife hitting me.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

That looks exactly how addy looks, i will try to post pic. little head long body.


----------



## maybe not (Jul 25, 2021)

She's a beauty! Looks to me like a golden should look.


----------

